# Ok, another puppy pic, cream baby



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Darling Karen Cream is another favorite color of mine  As YOU know My Niki is till going strong  [


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a beauty!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Such a pretty little girl!! I love it that you start working with them at 4 weeks.
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She is so cute she looks like a stuffed animal!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is the litter that had all silvers and one little cream girl right? n__n Amg she is SO cute! LOOK HOW PATIENT SHE IS!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! Great ears, lovely eyes and super pigment.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

OHHHHH I'd LOVE to have a white/cream poodle one day!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh MG, she is soooo LOVELY and so sweet - :first:

Thanks so much for sharing your babies with us here - they are just adorable :marchmellow:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a cutie pie! It's so hard seeing them go sometimes...


----------



## shannonf (Feb 4, 2010)

sooo pretty


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

thestars said:


> What a cutie pie! It's so hard seeing them go sometimes...


Yes, it is... I cry with some... this one that left today was an example. She'll be so loved ... and she is special already. She is a great great grand daughter of their Kasha that passed a couple of years ago.

In the picture is little Rayla's great great aunt. How fabulous for them to get a piece of their beloved girl again. So there are tears of happiness mixed in there.

Thank you for all the nice comments. Puppies are just too cute to hide! 

Karen


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

What a lovely young miss with a pretty head!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh they are so sweet. I love puppies. Your are lovely. It just makes you want to cuddle them. I think I need a puppy fix!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Two more dolls!! They are both so pretty and sweet-looking. Those eyes and expressions just make me melt.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Super gorgeous! Love the heads on your guys!!! What is the pedigree behind these super sweet looking guys? Soooo lovely!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Super gorgeous! Love the heads on your guys!!! What is the pedigree behind these super sweet looking guys? Soooo lovely!


HiD is mostly Graphic... but sire is AM/CAN CH Kava's Hi Ho Silver
Sire is my silver boy... coming from Kallista and Lemerle lines.
He was my third generation, rearing 'holistically'... while the show pups my 
4th. It's been a lot of work to get to this point but I've made wonderful friends along the way.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Darling! I love her!!!!!!!!


----------

